# Hot/Cold Bags



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Has anyone been getting random hot/cold bags in the mail? Ive gotten 3 in the past month. Im assuming its from Uber since it is exactly the same as my original one minus the Uber logo. They are great to use for any platform. Im going to have to make sure that Im not being charged for these


----------



## GlfCstElf (Nov 14, 2016)

I've gotten 2 this past month also!


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

I've gotten 2 this month also. I haven't driven for UE in months. I use them for Caviar. They aren't the greatest quality but they get the job done.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

They sell on ebay for close to $30!
Well, they are listed for sale at around that amount.
Whether anyone's buying them is another story.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Same - I have 4 total bags now. I assumed they are to replace worn out bags.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I def needed one since the first one I got has tears in the insulation. Those bastards charged me like $25 for the first one now they're sending me 3 a month wtf. Make sure they are not charging you for them. I didnt even order the first one but I randomly received it the mail then saw a $25 charge on my second statement.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I was never charged for a bag. Glad to have more than one now for when I do a stacked order


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

It's good to have more than one bag for when you have cold / hot food as well, like ice cream and pizza or w/e... Either way I always kept the uber bag for cold food and the red pizza bag I bought for hot food, because the bags stay hot / cold long after the last food is out of it...


----------



## marathon_1 (Mar 28, 2017)

I went to my greenlight place and got one for free.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

These bags are all pieces of junk. The strap on a large GH bag is torn already. The smaller bags for DD, GH (haven't delivered lately for Eats) are ok solid if you only have a small order and it fits on the small bag. Compared to a commercial bag from Trader Joe's, these are all pieces of flimsy junk.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> These bags are all pieces of junk. The strap on a large GH bag is torn already. The smaller bags for DD, GH (haven't delivered lately for Eats) are ok solid if you only have a small order and it fits on the small bag. Compared to a commercial bag from Trader Joe's, these are all pieces of flimsy junk.


UE bags are the cheapest out of all of them. The just feel cheap and the insulation inside tears easily if you are not careful. The zipper on my small GH bag broke so I just use of one the many plain black ones UE sent me. The large/pizza GH bag is great. Not sure about the quality but its nice to have a bag for any size order.


----------

